# Chris Dzoan OH Single WR: 11.97 NL



## JackJ (Jan 17, 2010)

I found this information from Weston Mizumoto on facebook. I have not seen any video of this amazing solve, but I do hope one surfaces up.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 17, 2010)

From what I've heard, there is no video.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 17, 2010)

That's only 12.5% slower than his current 2H single...


----------



## Kian (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, Shelley said that it was a double trigger OLL and a U perm. Sadly, though, she confirmed that there was no video.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wooooooaaaahhhh. 

I wish I could've gone to the competition today, but I woke up feeling ill, puking, etc. Hmmph.


----------



## Weston (Jan 17, 2010)

He had a 20 move F2L using some crazy multislotting stuff. He broke down the solve for me and it was INSANE! 41 moves total.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> He had a 20 move F2L using some crazy multislotting stuff. He broke down the solve for me and it was INSANE! 41 moves total.



Almost 3.5 TPS.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> He had a 20 move F2L using some crazy multislotting stuff. He broke down the solve for me and it was INSANE! 41 moves total.



I presume that means you still had the scramble and can redo the solve. Could someone mae sure to write it down?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > He had a 20 move F2L using some crazy multislotting stuff. He broke down the solve for me and it was INSANE! 41 moves total.
> ...



Anyhow, Chris has been doing really well lately, and he deserves this.

Means that now I don't think I have any real PBs lower than a WR.


----------



## Weston (Jan 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > He had a 20 move F2L using some crazy multislotting stuff. He broke down the solve for me and it was INSANE! 41 moves total.
> ...



I'm pretty sure that Chris still has the scramble, or Adam does.
I know the Michael and Chris were reconstructing the solve and writing it down to tell you.


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the scramble and know the solution. I hate writing notation though because of cube rotations. I showed gottlieb and he wrote down the solution so I think he'll have it up relatively soon.

The scramble was

F D2 F R2 F L2 F L' F' L' U2 R2 U B' U' L' U F R'


----------



## blah (Jan 17, 2010)

B' R' B U L'
L' D L F' D' F
F D F'
D2 B' D B
B D' B'
"Double trigger OLL"
"U perm"

No "crazy multislotting." That's an 18-move F2L (with cancellations) and no AUF for OLL and PLL. It's as lucky as you can get without being technically lucky.


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 17, 2010)

blah said:


> B' R' B U L'
> L' D L F' D' F
> F D F'
> D2 B' D B
> ...



You sound bitter.


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2010)

Woohoo nice job Chris! That owns Dan's old WR


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 17, 2010)

Dene said:


> Woohoo nice job Chris! That owns Dan's old WR



thanks!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy *everything*
11.97 single. NL.

Lol can I bear your children


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's what I have:

scramble: F D2 F R2 F L2 F L' F' L' U2 R2 U B' U' L' U F R'

cross: B' R' B U r' x'
F2L 1+2: L' U L y R' U' R2 U R'
F2L 3+4: U2 L' U L2 U' L'
OLL: F' (L' U' L U)2 F
PLL: L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L'

44 qtm = 3.67 qtps.


----------



## ianini (Jan 17, 2010)

All I heard was "whoaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!" *chris leaps out of chair with enjoyment and yells with great excitement* Fun comp.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 17, 2010)

blah said:


> It's as lucky as you can get without being technically lucky.



The hell it is. The luckiest you can probably get would've been a sune or a T-OLL and U perm with no AUF. It could have definitely been luckier. Either way, seeing that solve happen right in front of me was the craziest thing that I've experienced in a competition. Moved. So. Fast. I was in shock the rest of the competition.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I was in shock the rest of the competition.



I guess that explains your 3x3 final round average.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jan 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> cross: B' R' *B* U r' x'



fixed 

Also, he did an awesome Tiger Woods fist pump right after the solve. Congrats, Chris Dzoan.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmph.


----------



## Weston (Jan 17, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hmph.



Inorite?
Both of the events that I practice the most (2x2 and OH) have ridiculous WRs now. I haven't done a sub 12 OH single at home before.


----------



## mazei (Jan 17, 2010)

Sigh, my OH lucky PB doesn't beat this. I think sub-10 OH might as well be the WR next time round.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations Chris. Awesome time, especially without skips. It was nice to have the WR for a few months at least.


----------



## cubestack (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome
The easy cases are irrelevant as I do not think it is better than a skip, so good work by Chris.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2010)

holy cow...

how come nobody was taping Chris? he's the f*(&^%$#ing NAR holder


----------



## Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Chris! You're awesome.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 17, 2010)

Great job! That time is rather...insane.


----------



## acup13 (Jan 17, 2010)

congratulation...
his very pro...


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 17, 2010)

wow congrats chris. Now both OH WRs are pretty out of reach


----------



## pjk (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Chris


----------



## KConny (Jan 17, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> wow congrats chris. Now both OH WRs are pretty out of reach



Perhaps for me, not for you.


----------



## syuhei222 (Jan 17, 2010)

How easy solution!
this is far much lucky than OLL or PLL skip in spite of NL cases.


----------



## roller (Jan 17, 2010)

I scramble slower than he solves :L 

Well done !


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 17, 2010)

People should start filming cubers who are actually good. :/

But wow, that's a wicked solution!


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Jan 17, 2010)

*WTF ! I have to do sub 11.97 to beat this ? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it not that hard to do sub 13 but 11.97 is one of the difficult task ! ahhhhhh :fp

btw congrat Chris*


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Jan 17, 2010)

Really impressive! Congrats Chris

But video


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

congrats on that ,
btw , you've pissed one-handed players off !


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 17, 2010)

I really wish I just calmed down and did the rest of my solves though. Oh well, I'll try to get yumu next time.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 17, 2010)

What was the average?


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> What was the average?



High 17s. I had a 21 counting


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. His best 2H 3x3 solve was 11.96.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 18, 2010)

Not out of reach but you made things much harder! Congrats!
I don't cube enough anymore to really beat this...


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 18, 2010)

Lofty said:


> Not out of reach but you made things much harder! Congrats!
> I don't cube enough anymore to really beat this...



Yea, it's definitely not out of reach imo.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 18, 2010)

Pedro said:


> holy cow...
> 
> how come nobody was taping Chris? he's the f*(&^%$#ing NAR holder


He's also 2nd in the world for average. :|


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I could have been there. I live only 150 miles away...


----------



## mazei (Jan 18, 2010)

Pedro said:


> holy cow...
> 
> how come nobody was taping Chris? he's the f*(&^%$#ing NAR holder



Perhaps everyone was taping Dan instead?


----------



## Weston (Jan 18, 2010)

mazei said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > holy cow...
> ...



Nah he wasn't there. We were just stupid.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 24, 2010)

His reaction was so awesome that I spent my 8 seconds of inspection looking at it. Inspired, I got my best OH solve of the day, lol.


----------

